
Emotion recognition technology should be banned, says an AI research institute - laurex
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614932/emotion-recognition-technology-should-be-banned-says-ai-research-institute/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21795875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21795875)

------
zeeed
clickbait title:

Should be banned >> from use in decisions that affect people's lives <<

